
A hacker's Christmas wishlist - withoutfriction
http://writings.withoutfriction.com/some-quick-and-easy-gift-ideas-for-geeks-or-m
======
w1ntermute
For anyone thinking about buying the Kuru Toga, I'd highly recommend getting
the original Japanese "High Grade" version (metal housing, rather than
plastic) from JetPens instead:
[http://www.jetpens.com/index.php/product/view?products_id=44...](http://www.jetpens.com/index.php/product/view?products_id=4445)

I've been using it on a daily basis since September and it's absolutely
phenomenal.

~~~
makmanalp
While we're going on writing instrument fetish:
[http://davesmechanicalpencils.blogspot.com/2007/05/ohto-
supe...](http://davesmechanicalpencils.blogspot.com/2007/05/ohto-super-
promecha-pm-1500s-mechanical.html)

~~~
pasbesoin
I'll have to look through these links in more detail. For years, I've been
looking to replace a lost Koh-I-Noor Rapidomatic .5 mm mechanical pencil . KIN
still makes .5 mm mechanical pencils, but they are plastic barreled and made
in China. This older generation was made in Japan and has a hefty brass barrel
and a very firm, precise, but not stiff lead advance action.

The extra heft was just enough to make the lead glide over the paper and to
neutralize minor hand tremors as well as deviances caused by variations in the
paper surface. It was and absolute pleasure to write with it.

I bought a Rotring 600 series mechanical pencil before they disappeared.
Externally, it has a rather similar appearance. But it is lighter, and the
action is stiffer and less precise. The Koh-I-Noor was at another level.

With some digging, I can find a page that describes them. But I've never found
a hint of one for sale, not even on eBay.

------
d_r
A nice collection of affiliate links.

~~~
withoutfriction
Sorry - have added disclosures about that. Though I thought it would be
preferred over ads, would it not? It's funny how they are treated differently,
as the same comment wouldn't be made about a page with some unobtrusive ads.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Ads are seen as less deceptive, I think.

[EDIT: why the downvote? You may disagree with the above sentiment, but I was
trying to explain _why_ there is a difference.]

~~~
withoutfriction
Sorry, wasn't me. I'll upvote you to equalize the downvote :)

And I agree with your reasoning - in another post that I had an Amazon
affiliate code I remembered to put a disclosure, however this time I forgot.

On a reasonably related note, I found out a few days ago that StackOverflow
and the StackExchange network of sites automatically insert their affiliate
code into Amazon and presumably other sites links.

edit: and I just got back, so can do any edits you would suggest to the
article

------
jefflinwood
I'd take off the Vibram Five Fingers, unless you caution your running geek to
take it easy in them.

In a marathon I did on Sunday there was a lady wearing VFFs who already had
two stress fractures, but was still determined to run in them. We questioned
that decision....

I think some people might be reading "Born to Run" and jumping full on into
barefoot running and VFFs without taking the time to get their feet used to
the minimalist style! That said, they do work for a lot of people.

~~~
rdtsc
> I think some people might be reading "Born to Run" and jumping full on into
> barefoot running and VFFs without taking the time to get their feet used to
> the minimalist style!

There is often an evolutionist explanation for it that goes something like
"the human leg and foot evolved to run barefoot", but isn't there a flaw in
the explanation that running usually happened on dirt, grass, and not on the
paved streets of New York? In other words our feet won't do well running
barefoot on concrete or asphalt.

I am not a runner but just wondering, how many people use VFF for marathons
successfully without injury? Is it a high number or it is still very very
small minority?

~~~
reeses
I transitioned in a few ways. One, I intentionally changed my stride for
distance training while wearing Nike Air Free Everyday trainers. Two, I did
short runs on the sidewalks barefoot to toughen up my feet. (It's gross.)
Three, I started wearing the VFFs everywhere else where possible.

I trained for years (12 yo+) as a middle-distance (10k) runner, so the biggest
adjustment was to eliminate my "make this stride as long as possible,"
technique, which lends itself well to heel-striking.

Now that I run on the road in VFFs, I definitely know for days afterward if I
tired enough on a run to fall back into old habits. I can barely walk and have
to roll my calves and shins. Mind you, I'm too close to 40, and I think I
could have pulled it off pretty easily when I was 15-20.

------
dangrossman
I'd recommend a Tonido plug. Who wouldn't like a server the size of a wall
plug that uses only $0.50/month in electricity? It runs Ubuntu with root SSH
access so the possibilities are endless. It's under $100 too.

~~~
Stwerner
Have to agree. I just got myself one and it has been a lot of fun so far

------
samlittlewood
Or gift them some linux gaming - <http://www.humblebundle.com/>

------
drtse4
Considering that hackers are usually open to experimenting new things, why not
try something new on Christmas that could become one of your passions? This
could be a good time to enter the world of tea/tea-brewing, something that a
caffeinated hacker should be able to appreciate. Buy some starter kit (below
$50) and see how it goes. Gadget-wise, if you don't have it already you should
definitely buy an ebook reader.

~~~
limmeau
What's in that starter kit for $50? Just tea?

(BTW: another gift idea: an infrared thermometer and a copy of Cooking for
Geeks.)

~~~
drtse4
Considering that you are in Germany, these two companies from uk:
cantonteaco.com and jingtea.com (suggested in the tea for hacker thread* ,
i've just done my first order from them), have various packs with a selection
on different teas+infuser and the prices are in the 30-40£ range. Also, check
out Steepster.com if you need reviews about a particular tea, the founder is
on HN, jroos1.

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1934051>

------
willwagner
I love my yubikey (yubico.com) I doubt I really need that level of security
for my data but it's too damn cool not to have.

------
limmeau
Ideas for the range below 10EUR/$10:

a TI LaunchPad for the future microcontroller enthusiast ($4.30)

a bag of Sugru (<http://www.sugru.com> )

Ideas for the near-zero range:

a hand-made pen-and-USB-stick etui
([http://zeughaus.pechfunk.de/post/2415508111/my-first-
sewing-...](http://zeughaus.pechfunk.de/post/2415508111/my-first-sewing-
machine-project) ) made from a Tyvek envelope

------
rchowe
I'm surprised he chose a 1TB drive for backup over a year of online backup - a
physical drive fails a lot more easily than a company whose sole purpose is
backing up your data, and if he/she already has a computer that has a disk of
a size close to 1TB, the drive is going to fill with backups.

~~~
withoutfriction
Good suggestion! I'm surprised I forgot to write CrashPlan pro. Though I did
have Dropbox on there, so I suppose that counts for a bit. I added CrashPlan
pro to the $25-50 section.

For me, I will use a second 1tb drive as a raid 1 drive mirrored to my main
drive, to prevent against drive failure. The really important stuff on there
is saved in Dropbox anyway.

------
X-Istence
One year of virtualised hosting would be pretty cool as well, although hackers
tend to already have that...

------
steauengeglase
All I know is that I'd hurt someone for a USRP.

------
masnick
I'd add one of the LaCie key-like USB flash drives to this list -- <$30 from
Amazon: <http://amzn.com/B004D2AZ0Q>.

~~~
tomhenderson
Yes, these would make a good gift. I find the key shape does makes it hard to
get into some USB ports though as it gets wider at one end.

